# Germany eyeing conscription again



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2016)

A range of sliiiiiightly-different takes out there on this one ...

_"*The German government is considering bringing back compulsory military service as it eyes possible security threats facing the country, according to a confidential document seen by dpa*.  The proposal is part of an Interior Ministry strategy paper that focuses both on preparing the country for potential NATO deployments and beefing up the country's civil defences. It is due for cabinet review on Wednesday.  "An attack on German territory that would require conventional defence is unlikely," the document said. However, civil defence measures are necessary because a "major security threat in the future cannot be ruled out," it added ..."_ (Deutsche Presse-Agentur, German wire service)
_"*Germany's interior ministry is considering taking steps toward bringing back conscription, including compulsory service to support the military*. This is according to a report by German news agency DPA, which had access to a confidential copy of a government draft proposal ..."_ (Deutsche Welle, German state-funded media)
_"*Germany may reintroduce a form of national service for civilians to help the army deal with a future disaster*.  The role of civilians is part of a new civil defence strategy to be discussed by the government on Wednesday.  Since the strategy was leaked to the media there has been intense debate about stockpiling food and water.  In a crisis civilians might be obliged to help direct traffic or provide fuel and accommodation for the military, German news agency DPA reported ..."_ (BBC)
_"*The restoration of nationwide conscription in Germany is not on the agenda, Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere said Wednesday*.  Earlier in the day, the minister unveiled and the government approved new civil defense plan for the emergency situations. Media speculated that the government considered restoration of the conscription in case of an emergency.  "The issue of the conscription is not on the agenda," de Maiziere told journalists ..."_ (RIA Novosti, Russian state media)
_"*Germany may reintroduce conscription if defense of NATO borders needed – reports*"_ (RT, Russian state media)


----------



## Lightguns (24 Aug 2016)

Do ya suppose all them security threats running around groping German women will be liable for service?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Do ya suppose all them security threats running around groping German women will be liable for service?



I would hope not. Eventually, you'll have to give them weapons and ammo. Eventually, like Kabul and Baghdad, you'll get a sleeper who will take out as many of his classmates as they can before being killed themselves.


----------



## Dija (27 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I would hope not. Eventually, you'll have to give them weapons and ammo. Eventually, like Kabul and Baghdad, you'll get a sleeper who will take out as many of his classmates as they can before being killed themselves.



This. I don't believe Germany is currently stable enough to be making any heavy reforms to any part of their military system, let alone going as far as reinstating conscription considering how extreme the political poles are showing right now.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2016)

Dija said:
			
		

> This. I don't believe Germany is currently stable enough to be making any heavy reforms to any part of their military system, let alone going as far as reinstating conscription considering how extreme the political poles are showing right now.



They could likely reintroduce some form "National Service", as they had before.  It is not really conscription and it covers more than just compulsory military service.  It could be any of the Emergency Services and Medical as well.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It could be any of the Emergency Services and Medical as well.



I don't know how long it takes to train Police Officers or Firefighters in Germany, but German Paramedics require a three-year program. 

How long would an individual's Conscription last?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2016)

In the most cases they were only Hospital Orderlies and other support staff.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2016)

Thank-you, George.  

They could be trained as, what we call here, Equipment Technicians. Germany likely has something similar.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Aug 2016)

I hope they consider women's rights. They'll boost their conscription strength by roughly 50% if they do.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Aug 2016)

Dija said:
			
		

> This. I don't believe Germany is currently stable enough to be making any heavy reforms to any part of their military system, let alone going as far as reinstating conscription considering how extreme the *political poles* are showing right now.









*This* Political Pole is an ex-Pole....


----------



## Lightguns (28 Aug 2016)

Seems the General staff feel the same.  http://www.wnd.com/2016/08/german-military-wants-security-checks-on-recruits/

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Seems the General staff feel the same.  http://www.wnd.com/2016/08/german-military-wants-security-checks-on-recruits/
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



That only makes sense.  What military within NATO or within the "Western Sphere of Influence" would not be performing some sort of "Security Checks" on its applicants?  Europe has had extremists in their midst's since the late 1940's, not to mention the tensions of the Cold War.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I hope they consider women's rights. They'll boost their conscription strength by roughly 50% if they do.



They have changed their laws back in the 1990's to allow women into their armed forces.  Prior to the Wall coming down, there were very few positions in the German Ministry of Defence for women.


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Prior to the Wall coming down, there were very few positions in the German Ministry of Defence for women.



Interesting how times and attitudes change. 
I read that even during the war, it was not until February 12, 1945 that, "German women were called up for ser­vice in the Volks­sturm (national mili­tia)."
http://ww2days.com/women-recruited-into-german-militia.html


----------

